# sump design critique



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi!
I need a very simple and functional sump design with a refuge, return chamber and skimmer section.

Here is what I came up with. Any thoughts, improvements or comments?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

my favourite set-up there. The fuge ballle should be higher.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply! 

Did you have an idea on an 18" tall tank approximately how high up this baffle should be? Also, what about the other one's? Can anyone chime in here? Are there general rules for these chambers?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Chamber 1 is set by your skimmer's recommended depth. Mine is 8 inches. 
The bubble trap is 1 inch between baffles and the middle baffle is 1 inch higher and 1 inch off the bottom. the last baffle is the same as the first, determined by skimmer. 
The fuge baffle is determined by the depth of the tank. Mine is 2 inches lower then the top. 
Make sense?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

hrrrm....

Looks like I'll need to source my skimmer now before I can proceed 
(or make it higher and consider raising the skimmer up on a stand if need be?)

So baffles 1 and 3 are set by skimmer recommendations. 

But I have a question about baffle 2 and your going to think I am slow but I just want to double check 

Is baffle #2 one inch higher because you lifted it one inch from the bottom (and the same size as the other baffles?) or is the baffle actually cut one inch higher than the other ones and raising it by another inch, effectively making it 2 inches higher than baffles 1 and 3.

Everything else makes perfect sense thanks so much!!

Jacob


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Jmbret said:


> Is baffle #2 one inch higher because you lifted it one inch from the bottom (and the same size as the other baffles?) or is the baffle actually cut one inch higher than the other ones and raising it by another inch, effectively making it 2 inches higher than baffles 1 and 3.
> 
> Jacob


Hi Jacob,
I'm not a big expert in this, but I would say it really doesn't matter, it practicly could be way higher too. But you need the top of buffle 2 at least 1 inch higher than the top of 1 and 3, to stop the water from flowing ower the top of #2. 
You have seen mine sump, the only difference is that I have the refugium in the middle. I made it that way, so I have the water level higher in the hole sump. Even this way the 30g is a bit too small for my 125g tank. But than again I am not an expert. I bought the tank in BA and cut the buffles myselve and siliconed them in the tank.

Joe


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Joe!

I guess I understand the concept of having the second baffle higher, I just wonder how high I can go to increase the total system water volume, but still keep room for in case of power outage. 

By the way the head of the mushroom has expanded well over 5" !!
I am still waiting for it to stand up 

J


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

you can make the bubble trap section as high as you want and use a stand for the skimmer. THe middle baffle needs to be 1 inch off the bottom and that is what makes it 1 inch taller, the baffles are the same size. The middle baffel can be higher it doesn't really matter. 
AS fo volume, I can't remember how I figured that out. If your return lines are submurged they will continue to drain until air enters to break the syphon. My return nozzles are pretty close to the top.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the responses! 

I have a siphon break built into the return nozzle so I assume (less algae building up) that will break the siphon and for arguments sake I won't bury my return too deep below water level. 

Thanks again!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in the midst of making my own sump/refugium. Since I have 2 overflows on my tank, PART of one overflow will go to the refugium. That way unfiltered water will go directly to the refugium and get cleaned by the plants. Also this way the return pump is used solely to supply the tank. 

I am sure that your way will work just fine, I thought that I would give a different concept for you to think about....


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for your idea! 

I did think about breaking the drain into 2 lines and running one to the fuge instead. It makes a lot more sense to me to run it that way if you have 2 drains drilled already. The reason I decided against it was because I figured that my skimmer won't be able to get to everything out from the first chamber and water passing through the next chamber will circulate to the refuge. You do provide a good argument that the return pump flows back unrestricted however I think that my pump might be overkill as it is and so having that flow control serve a dual purpose is comforting. I won't really know how it all works out until I silicone the baffles in place and get the tank wet!

=)


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

send pics when you can... It is always nice to see what others have designed, for future ppl interested in building one.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

One thing I forgot to take into account with my plan..... I put a Tee into the drain (from the tank) to supply the refugium. What I didn't take into account is the bubbles. It only makes sense that if the first chamber of the sump is going to have bubbles (air entrained from the overflows) then splitting off that line will have air into it as well.
Not that it matters a lot, air has it benefits in a refugium for gas exchange.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

You could put the line that’s going to the fuge into the baffles so it hopefully absorbs the bubbles, just slow the flow down through the fuge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

